# Supporters! - YouTube! Video Avatars



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

We've added a new feature to the *Subscriber* package. 








*Video Avatars!*


To add a Youtube video simply visit your Edit Profile page. 

Scroll down to the *Video Avatar* section and paste everything after the equals sign in the YouTube video link.

For Example: 

If your link was 


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-HcsoIZd7k
```
You would only paste the T-HcsoIZd7k into the box.

Just remember - all the regular Heresy rules apply to the videos!!

This is a *supporter* only function.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice feature! Thanks for that bit extra for us subbies!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Now to find a suitable clip.

Nice one Jez, extra spangly bits for our devoted Subscribers.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

good feature for our supporters!


----------



## Olmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Cool. I agree.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Questions why he isn't a supporter yet.

Does it automatically downsize the video?

LX


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Now this is a nice feature, great additon Jez. Now to find somethign either suitable or just generally cool ;-)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

How do I become a Supporter?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

CLick the donate tab above Fenrakk


----------

